# Peptides and Achieving Long Term Goals



## K1 (Aug 24, 2011)

The truth about Peptides (what to expect)
For all who have been misinformed or mislead about these cutting edge supplements, or those just getting interested, this is a must read

For all the people out there that looking for instant gratification, these may not be your supplement of choice. But for the guys that are willing to go and bust our butts in the gym day in and day out and we don't need to see an inch added our arms this week to come back and do it again next week because we know that if you keep coming back that’s where the true rewards begin.

Don't be fooled by other companies advertising steroid like effects from Peptides like MGF or IGF or any type of GH. It’s a false claim made to make sales. And its place/people like this that are ruining the peptide business. People don't see anything close to the results they got from their last cycle of AAS and immediately think they got screwed or scammed or that Peptides are junk and a waste of money. This is the fault of the seller for not informing the client.

When you do a cycle of AAS, what’s next?? PCT of course. All AAS users have the same fears at the end of each cycle. They don't want to lose their hard earned gains. The gains that came so fast and so easy, but can be lost in the blink of an eye without proper PCT. And even with good PCT it’s still hard to keep everything. Then there is the other evil. ESTROGEN!!! You are popping Anti-E's and AI's and progestin blockers that cost you a ton extra because you don’t want those ***** tits or that bloat, or the sudden fat gain. AAS = great gains, followed by anxiety. Now I'm not going to knock AAS they are a cornerstone. They give undeniable results. But at the cost of side effects, and PCT anxiety and cost. So they aren’t perfect. You spend your off time trying to maintain, let alone trying to make gains....

Now let’s look at what happens during a cycle of Peptides. Taken right with good diet and exercise just like you would for an AAS, but maybe not quite as many calories as some do on heavy cycles, you will see some small gains, some leaning out, but no where near the 20lbs of beef you put on last test/tren cycle. You might be lucky with 5lbs over the course of 6-8 weeks. But here is where it gets good. All those gains, there yours, not going anywhere, not going to suddenly start to subside, they aren’t going to result in some post cycle bloat, ***** tit formation, or fat gain. In fact your metabolism will be slightly higher from the gains. Anxiety free... no wait!!! It’s better than anxiety free; you should be just as stoked now as when you started the cycle. Because after you do a cycle of Peptides like IGF or MGF especially. The gains are going to come better after the cycle then they did before. Unlike AAS where you try to gain and then maintain.

You see steroids make the adult muscle cells (myotubules) bigger, but the bigger these cells get as we all know the harder and harder it is to make them even bigger. These myotubules are limited in size by the amount of nuclei they contain. The closer they get to being maxed the harder for them to grow and when they are maxed well that’s about it.... gains will be few and far between. Myotubules don't divide like other cells so you pretty much have as many as you’re going to have for the most part. Hyperplasia does occur but it is a very rare process. This is where some people refer to the genetics. Because your genetics determines largely your # of myotubules you have, and the hormones that regulate them.

This is where Peptides make their mark. Growth factors in short lead to an increase in the potential of the myotubules to grow because they can influence the stem cell pools of the muscle which are their for growth and repair, to fuse with the adult myotubules and increase the # of nuclei. This means they can grow more again, and grow easier. Individual mechanisms for each peptide may very, but this is the overall effect they are all going for. So after taking some Peptides you will experience better gains than before, with relatively non existent side effects, no PTC, no anxiety. These are supplements with an investment in mind, a future goal beyond the current cycle, and realistic view that real gains don't have to come in 6-12 week segments but can come all year round.

When you add all that up, the cost of Peptides is not as far overhead as you might think. It cost a lot of money to bring this caliber of products to the market. Peptides are complicated structures, not simple molecules like AAS. But if you in this business for the long hall, Peptides have extremely good benefits to offer.

quoted from the Net
article founded by my buddy spywizard(thank u)


----------



## d2r2ddd (Oct 21, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 21, 2013)

nice article!


----------



## Chemonz (Nov 17, 2013)

I like this view of peptides. 
Time for a peptide cocktail!


----------



## bigtime (Jan 15, 2014)

Good read!


----------



## adam soza (Jan 23, 2014)

Ya, excellent read.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow. Cant believe i missed this article. Peptides combined with aas works very well together.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 23, 2014)

Don't expect miracles,  but for me continual use of peptides have seemed to slowly raise my set point,  and that is a very difficult thing to do


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 23, 2014)

maybe with my income tax I'll be able to afford a year of peptides


----------



## hootymac44 (Feb 7, 2014)

*totally agree*

I couldn't agree more. For guys like me that just want to maintain a decent level of fitness, peptides are the way to go. I am really happy so far.


----------



## Alex1985 (Feb 23, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> maybe with my income tax I'll be able to afford a year of peptides



That's what I do.


----------



## killswitch604 (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 3, 2014)

Peptides are great


----------

